# Threads Clothing Co, Leicester



## Goldie87 (May 18, 2008)

Spotted this place while checking out another site nearby. Great building, just a shame its a bit stripped inside.


----------



## Arkie Bennett (May 19, 2008)

Excellent pics. This looks like the old Montfort textiles factory. My mother worked in the office there for a few years in the 1970s. I'll try to find out some more.


----------



## KingElvis (May 19, 2008)

Very nice indeed....well done


----------



## King Al (May 19, 2008)

Interesting find, like the the shot of the lone fire extinguisher


----------



## MD (May 19, 2008)

here is a couple of mine, any idea of the original owners of the factory??


back in the day the middle bit in this photo would have been a glass roof


----------



## KingElvis (May 19, 2008)

^^ this would have been nice indeed with the glass roof still intact...stunning I bet

If this were closer to me, I would have a look round here for certain, just my kind of thing


----------



## Goldie87 (May 19, 2008)

Arkie Bennett said:


> Excellent pics. This looks like the old Montfort textiles factory. My mother worked in the office there for a few years in the 1970s. I'll try to find out some more.



Ah thanks for that info, i had been trying to find out the name of the old company without success, my family know the area well, yet no one i asked had come up with a name lol


----------



## MD (May 19, 2008)

Goldie87 said:


> Ah thanks for that info, i had been trying to find out the name of the old company without success, my family know the area well, yet no one i asked had come up with a name lol



hmmm missed that bit cheers
if you find any old pics post them up
ive looked on google with no luck


----------



## Mr Sam (May 19, 2008)

loving that staircase


----------



## Foxylady (May 21, 2008)

Lovely building. That staircase and the fanlight above the door are great. Nice find guys.


----------



## DJhooker (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks a cool place!


----------



## boothy (Apr 7, 2009)

Here's some later pics a couple of months after the fire.

Thank you to the local chav community for another fire.(Mindless vandalism "£$% me off)

This place is still very empty but a few good hidden rooms and a tiny wooden staircase to the roof.

More flats are going here.

Does Leicester need any more flats ?I'm sure were building the slums of the future !


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 7, 2009)

Real shame, but at least some of it survived


----------



## boothy (Apr 7, 2009)

They took the clock down a couple of months ago and put scaffolding up on the front.

I think it may have fell down,so they reduced the weight.Hope they put it back up.

The clock hadn't told the right time since the early 90's But it still looked wicked from on the rally.


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 7, 2009)

W tried to find a way to the clock workings and the tower, but the steps had gone. Is the fire watchers tower gone?


----------



## boothy (Apr 7, 2009)

No thats still there,could'nt find the stairs !


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 7, 2009)

Looked like a nice site.


----------



## boothy (Apr 7, 2009)

It stil is a cracking site,just very bare now !


----------

